# How can these even be sold???



## darkwing (Apr 16, 2011)

These are a genuine product I have seen sold in a major chains store.They hold a grand total literage of 1.5L! They are shown with 2 goldies witihin them on the box!
IMO this is just cruelty no live aquatic creature should be forced to live in these 1.5L "aquariums"

http://www.amazon.co.uk/USB-POWERED...LOCK/dp/B004BS8SV0/ref=pd_sim_sbs_computers_2

If you want a small desktop buy a nano tank or even one of these (don't need to feed these fish!")
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Satzuma-5060159260040-USB-Fish-Tank/dp/B000W745PC/ref=pd_sim_sbs_k_h_b_cs_1


----------



## Junior13reptilez (Oct 17, 2010)

Even more worrying is the comments!


----------



## Moony14 (Aug 20, 2011)

I don't know what all the fuss is about, I've kept pretty shoals of 5 goldies in the first one, I thought it's best to stick with just the 3 in the other one. Didn't use that one for long though, it turns out laptops and water don't mix...


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Moony14 said:


> I don't know what all the fuss is about, I've kept pretty shoals of 5 goldies in the first one,


Assuming that's a poor joke?

Either way these are totally unsuitable for goldfish.


----------



## Khaos (Jul 9, 2007)

"Each Organiser comes complete with a standard usb cable plus* artifical fish*, seafern and stones. Water and 3 x AA batteries [to power clock] not included."


----------



## darkwing (Apr 16, 2011)

Yes they come with artificial fish but some people will try and put real fish in them.People have commented on how they have!


----------



## Khaos (Jul 9, 2007)

darkwing said:


> Yes they come with artificial fish but some people will try and put real fish in them.People have commented on how they have!


And someone commented about how their Veet hair-loss cream, which categorically says 'do not use around groin' made their nads swell up like oranges.

A few idiots will always do the wrong thing.


----------



## Frostpaw (May 10, 2010)

*boils with rage*

It should have a big sign on it with 'not suitable for live fish'

and wtf, one of the comments said there local fs had sold them 'several tetras' for it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## marktheglass (Mar 24, 2012)

Khaos said:


> And someone commented about how their Veet hair-loss cream, which categorically says 'do not use around groin' made their nads swell up like oranges.
> 
> A few idiots will always do the wrong thing.


Swell up like oranges ! Where can I buy that stuff ?:gasp:


----------



## Uromastyxman (Jan 28, 2009)

darkwing said:


> These are a genuine product I have seen sold in a major chains store.They hold a grand total literage of 1.5L! They are shown with 2 goldies witihin them on the box!
> IMO this is just cruelty no live aquatic creature should be forced to live in these 1.5L "aquariums"
> 
> USB-POWERED "AQUARIUM" DESK ORGANISER CLOCK: Amazon.co.uk: Toys & Games
> ...


Jesus! I thought I'd seen everything.


----------



## darkwing (Apr 16, 2011)

No where on the box did it state "NOT SUITABLE FOR LIVE ANIMALS" it just the three stated on Amazon

Warning: Not suitable for children under 9 years. For use under adult supervision
Warning: Toy inside. Adult supervision recommended
Warning: To be used under the direct supervision of an adult

Its just bad as there is a huge no of idiots that will put live animals in it.To be honest I would not even let a single baby shrimp live in it as that would be cruel!


----------



## Frostpaw (May 10, 2010)

perhaps we should be contacting the company to highligh this?


----------



## Khaos (Jul 9, 2007)

darkwing said:


> No where on the box did it state "NOT SUITABLE FOR LIVE ANIMALS" it just the three stated on Amazon
> 
> Warning: Not suitable for children under 9 years. For use under adult supervision
> Warning: Toy inside. Adult supervision recommended
> ...


Why does something need to say 'not suitable for live animals'?

My kettle doesn't. My water filter doesn't.

This is clearly a toy, it's a bloody USB-powered toy fish tank-cum-alarm clock, which has artificial fish in it. 

Anyone stupid enough to put real ones in it would be stupid enough to put them in anything.


----------



## Frostpaw (May 10, 2010)

this is true to us:

But remember, not all people treat fish like they treat other animals. There is a huge problem with simple lack of education out there.

People really do think fish can live in jam jar sized areas... or simply have the attitude that 'its just a fish, its not like its a proper animal'... it doesnt help that the fish itself is so cheap to buy.

Like it or not, if people have this atttude then they DO need a warning against it.


----------



## Irishjack1992 (Jan 11, 2012)

seen smaller in my local aquatic shop


----------



## Christie_ZXR (May 14, 2011)

Is it just me that thinks that would make a really adorable little planted tank...?*

It might not work mind you, but it is cute!


*minus the fish...obviously.


----------



## kezzbag (Jan 16, 2011)

they are for sale all over ebay as well, mostely imports from china along with the tall thin glass tubes with fake plants advertised for fish.....dont forget this is from the country that puts live animals inside keyrings and such.....they have no respect for the lives of animals!


----------



## darkwing (Apr 16, 2011)

kezzbag said:


> they are for sale all over ebay as well, mostely imports from china along with the tall thin glass tubes with fake plants advertised for fish.....dont forget this is from the country that puts live animals inside keyrings and such.....they have no respect for the lives of animals!


I saw those keyrings on sale at a Japanese aquarium (seaworld type thing) they had turtles and clownfish keyrings!
Spoke to an employee and he said the liquid they are in will keep them alive!
Err what about waste and oxygen levels may last a few hours at best before dying. He walked off at this point.


----------



## kezzbag (Jan 16, 2011)

i kno well i supposed they also eat animals alive as well!.....they disgusting and iv seen the clock usb tanks advertised with real fish xx


----------



## Jimmyjayz (Mar 20, 2011)

these things were a rage for a whilst as well

EcoSphere Self-Contained Underwater Ecosystems


----------



## JoPwerks (Mar 15, 2012)

I think it would be a fab idea if they had stated that it is not for anything live and not put that picture of live fish on there as I would rather people have them on their desks than these little fish tanks with live fish in. :sad:

But unfortunately it does give the impression you can keep real fish in it and that's where it is so wrong!! Not everyone is caring like us and would squash them in this hideous little tank.

I have also seen fish sinks for sale, I hope this is just an edit and not actually for sale, how cruel is it to wash your face and slam around in a sink and frighten poor little fish.

Whatever next?


----------

